# Help- Baby sulcata won't open eyes!



## cait_lr (Oct 6, 2016)

Hi everyone, I'm relatively new to this community. I just got my first (captive-bred) baby sulcata through the mail, but when I opened the package, his eyes were shut. 
I thought he was just sleepy at first, but it's gotten to the point where he's been walking around with them still closed. It looks almost as if he's trying to open them, but can't.
I'm really worried he might be sick, and if anyone here has any advice on what to do I would appreciate it. 

Thank you.


----------



## wellington (Oct 6, 2016)

Give him a nice warm water soak for about 1/2 hour keeping the water warm. Then put him in his hopefully properly heated with proper lighting and humidity enclosure with some food and leave him be, watching from a distance until tomorrow. Then do all the reading on here of how his enclosure heat and humidity should be to make sure you have it set up right.


----------



## cait_lr (Oct 6, 2016)

wellington said:


> Give him a nice warm water soak for about 1/2 hour keeping the water warm. Then put him in his hopefully properly heated with proper lighting and humidity enclosure with some food and leave him be, watching from a distance until tomorrow. Then do all the reading on here of how his enclosure heat and humidity should be to make sure you have it set up right.



Thank you so much for the reply. I will definitely get on that and update this thread if he shows any signs of improvement.


----------



## wellington (Oct 6, 2016)

cait_lr said:


> Thank you so much for the reply. I will definitely get on that and update this thread if he shows any signs of improvement.


Any signs of improvement of if he shows any signs of getting worse. Fingers crossed its all improvement.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 6, 2016)

Welcome to the Forum, Cait!

Eyes that are stuck shut means a baby tortoise is in trouble. It usually starts because the baby isn't being properly cared for - too cold, not eating, etc.

Wellington has given you good information. While you're getting the baby back up to speed, read these and set up the habitat accordingly:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/how-to-raise-a-healthy-sulcata-or-leopard-version-2-0.79895/

The most important thing right now is to get that baby warmed up and keep him warm. Don't allow his enclosure to get below 80F day and night.


----------



## Average-Joe_15 (Oct 7, 2016)

If this truly is just a minor problem, the best solution is simple:
*Keep him warm and moist.*

On dry winter days, when my tort was a baby, she sometimes had a hard time opening her eyes in the morning... literally.
So I would place her right under the basking spot and pour some room temperature water on her head and shell.
I hope this simple morning routine solves your troubles~!!


----------



## Pearly (Oct 7, 2016)

Hi Cait and welcome from Texas. Myself I'd really worry if my babies eyes stayed closed despite stimulation. I'm sorry you are having problems from the very start. Stick around and follow the advise given. I got one sickly baby as well but thanks to many wonderful and very smart and experienced keepers here and lots of work on my part I was able to turn things around, and today my failing hatchling is a beautiful healthy eating machine. I hope that will be the case with you as well. Best of luck to you


----------



## Tom (Oct 7, 2016)

What was the source of this baby?

Was the facility where he was before shipping housing him under a coil type UV bulb? Were they housing him dry or damp?


----------



## cait_lr (Oct 7, 2016)

Hi everyone, thanks so much for all the replies! This has all been really helpful. Yesterday I took some time and soaked him in warm water, and I'm glad to say his eyes have opened and he is doing amazing! He has beady little dark eyes and they're so cute. I'm still not sure why his eyes were shut like that, but since they're open now, I feel less worried.
Thanks again everyone for all the help! I appreciate having the community here. Since his eyes have opened up he's been running around his enclosure and eating like crazy. He's very active and I'm happy he's doing better. 

(Also, yes, I do have his enclosure properly heated with the correct humidity. Thank you everyone for the concern!!) I will try and get around to posting some photos.


----------



## Fredkas (Oct 13, 2016)

Yes we would like to here your tort news everytime you have time sharing it. Wish the best for you and the little one.


----------



## Moonglase (Dec 16, 2020)

cait_lr said:


> Hi everyone, I'm relatively new to this community. I just got my first (captive-bred) baby sulcata through the mail, but when I opened the package, his eyes were shut.
> I thought he was just sleepy at first, but it's gotten to the point where he's been walking around with them still closed. It looks almost as if he's trying to open them, but can't.
> I'm really worried he might be sick, and if anyone here has any advice on what to do I would appreciate it.
> 
> Thank you.



How is your baby doing id love to know what all you did to help him or her open its eyes.


----------

